
How can I avoid a 404 for non-existent pages and serve a default page instead? - Corsterix
Instead of returning a 404 error for a non-existent page I want nginx to serve a PHP script that returns some dynamically generated content and return a 200 as if the page existed normally, is this possible?
======
thedirt0115
Have you looked at this?
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
conf...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-
nginx-to-use-custom-error-pages-on-ubuntu-14-04)

~~~
Corsterix
I have now! Thanks.

